

Is this is a related video? Please tell us Yahoo. - theone
http://i.imgur.com/ZPfHH.png

======
threepointone
it's not _that_ weird, you're just having a cognitive bias. it's probably
pulling it from the keywords 'how to'.

also, I don't believe this belongs here on HN.

------
theone
Sometimes algorithm does gives weird results

